
Metformin for cancer prevention, longevity: popular in Silicon Valley - walterbell
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/23/metformin-for-cancer-prevention-longevity-popular-in-silicon-valley.html
======
known
Low dose aspirin and metformin are known to reduce mortality
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rate#By_frequency)

------
JauntTrooper
Do they really think if there was even a small chance that a daily pill for
longevity and cancer prevention actually _worked_ the drug companies wouldn't
be all over it? It would be the biggest discovery since antibiotics.

~~~
camgunz
There's a very real debate among health providers and pharmaceutical companies
about if there's a business case for "curing" conditions. A classic product
tier would be something like "$50/mo. to treat symptoms, $5,000 one time to
cure", but the societal outcry would be enormous if put in those relatively
unambiguous terms. As a result you get situations where investments into cures
are dwarfed by investments into tweaking an existing drug just enough to get
another patent, or what have you.

Or put another way, there's a lot of money in aging and cancer.

